# Beautiful Animal Sculpture



## Merp (Jul 31, 2008)

Check out this Artist
Her sculpture is incredible...just look at the medium used next to the images and you'll be surprised to find that its bronze and Stoneware...pretty incredible sense of movement and expression. I love the roughness she's left almost like studies...

just thought I'd share


----------



## slashersivi (Jul 31, 2008)

Wow, thanks for the link, beautiful work!

Edit: I can't believe that site has had so few hits in 10 years. x_x Her work is really amazing.


----------



## TitoAmor (Jul 31, 2008)

Those are some lovely sculptures, which brings me to one of my favourite artists of mine Sophie Ryder who makes huge bronze sculptures of hares and bulls.

http://www.sophieryder.com/


----------



## Merp (Aug 1, 2008)

TitoAmor said:


> Those are some lovely sculptures, which brings me to one of my favourite artists of mine Sophie Ryder who makes huge bronze sculptures of hares and bulls.
> 
> http://www.sophieryder.com/



nice! those are giant! thanx so much for the link!


----------



## TitoAmor (Aug 1, 2008)

No problem :3

It's lovely to see some new contemporary artwork that focusses around animals in anthro form. It's something that I'm still working towards myself, with good feedback so far. I only need to hone-in on it for another few years to get to what I'm looking for, then hopefully some more anthro work will be hitting the galleries.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Aug 2, 2008)

> just look at the medium used next to the images and you'll be surprised to find that its bronze and Stoneware...


No kidding?  It looks like clay.
This is some really beautiful stuff.  I love it.


----------



## Stormslegacy (Aug 9, 2008)

That's awesome.  She captured the hare so well.


----------

